# Self employed



## abbi65 (Nov 28, 2007)

Hi,
It's been a long tome since last visit.. things have changed, We got our deposit back on a villa we were going to have built in North Cyprus....We have now come to our senses and are really wanting to relocate to South Cyprus in the resonably near future.
My husband is a Driving Instructor, just wondering what the call for this profession is on the island?:car:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

abbi65 said:


> Hi,
> It's been a long tome since last visit.. things have changed, We got our deposit back on a villa we were going to have built in North Cyprus....We have now come to our senses and are really wanting to relocate to South Cyprus in the resonably near future.
> My husband is a Driving Instructor, just wondering what the call for this profession is on the island?:car:


Hi abbi,
There are some English trained driving instructors so it might be a good idea to sound them out about working here. Maybe one of the english run driving schools might have an opening for an instructor.

Veronica


----------



## abbi65 (Nov 28, 2007)

Veronica said:


> Hi abbi,
> There are some English trained driving instructors so it might be a good idea to sound them out about working here. Maybe one of the english run driving schools might have an opening for an instructor.
> 
> Veronica


Thank you for the reply to this question, my husband is currently self employed as driving instructor..would this be a career that would be benificial to Cyprus?

I myself am a beauty therapist and Nail Technichian, would this profession have any difficulties?

Cheers for any info, as husband is a cautious person and see all bad sides to any change !!!!
Abbi


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

abbi65 said:


> Thank you for the reply to this question, my husband is currently self employed as driving instructor..would this be a career that would be benificial to Cyprus?
> 
> I myself am a beauty therapist and Nail Technichian, would this profession have any difficulties?
> 
> ...


I dont know if there is any room for more driving instructors, you would need to talk to people in the profession about that.
I can tell you that there are lots of beauty therapsists and nail technicians. The question is whether there is enough work out there for another one
I would suggest that you and your husband come over for a look and ask ask around to see if there are jobs in your professions.

Veronica


----------

